# SE & Non-SE



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Does SE even make a BIG HUGE difference on anything?
Cause i found a 96 240SX for $5400 with low miles clean title.
Should i jump on this or just wait for an SE?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

The SE was power everything, and therefore heavier. The SE was also 5 lug, but that only widens the aftermarket wheel selction, and not by much. The biggest differnce is that an SE with ABS also has a VLSD. IMO, the differences are big enough to wait for an SE.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea man, lsd is verrry worth while, even 5 lug could make things easier if you plan on gettin big brakes and suspension(lowering)
(you need to get some good low offsets)

plus you can find wider wheels 5 lug


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wait for a 5 lug. you won't regret it. no performance difference but for some reason when you don't have it you want it...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> The SE was also 5 lug, but that only widens the aftermarket wheel selction, and not by much.


Yes, by much. You can always do 5 lug sway in the future...you can always add VLSD, too...Just don't be too picky, otherwise you may never find one...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

but like if you found an se around the same quality for like 4 or 500 more its definitaly worth it


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, I found a black clean SE 95 with 60 miles. But he wants $9700 for it. :thumbup: ????? :thumbdwn: ?????

Oh and I also remembered hearing something about some SE has LSD and some doesn't? Some has this and that like sunroof? Or is it all SE has the same thing?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

If it has ABS, then it has LSD. And that is a horrible price for that car. Should be around $5k.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah I know. He says this is a rare S14 with low miles and he goes on about he's a car dealer and what not. I offered him 7g's for it and he says the retail price is $8500....I'll go find another one. All good things comes to those who wait :thumbup:


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

when i was looking for my car i went and bought the newest copy of the kelly blue book and carried it with me. in that situation you could show him, black and white, the book value and take some wind out of his sails. thats just me tho, i dont like people selling cars for way more than they are worth.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

KBB doesn't mean anything... if someone brought me a KBB and told me I had to sell for that price I'd tell them to get lost.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Haha...someone's hella aggressive. Haha yeah I probably would do the same thing to if i was selling anything.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I lvoe KBB, it brought the price of my car down $500 before I even saw it. If you are buying from somebody that doesn't know any better, then it can be your best friend.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Right here in California. Prices for 240SX are ridicoulous if you don't know.
KBB don't do nothing. People are asking way too much for a 240 even if it has potential asking $9000+ for a 95 is steep.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That's because it will sell at that price. The price is supported by what the market will bear.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

_Word_..................


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> Right here in California. Prices for 240SX are ridicoulous if you don't know.
> KBB don't do nothing. People are asking way too much for a 240 even if it has potential asking $9000+ for a 95 is steep.


 I bought mine from some lady who was the first owner, so she didn't really know the market. I got lucky


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah....I just found a 240. I hope this will end my final search.
95+ 240 SX SE Manual, with 160k miles. He's asking $4000 for it.
I'm jumping on it but then i'm still cautious. Something gotta be wrong with that car beside the high mileage. Otherwise, cross your fingers for me, end my long journey for this 240. I know I can do a SR swap easily. But worried about condition of the car, thats about it.


----------



## Nismo Junkie (Dec 14, 2004)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> Yeah....I just found a 240. I hope this will end my final search.
> 95+ 240 SX SE Manual, with 160k miles. He's asking $4000 for it.
> I'm jumping on it but then i'm still cautious. Something gotta be wrong with that car beside the high mileage. Otherwise, cross your fingers for me, end my long journey for this 240. I know I can do a SR swap easily. But worried about condition of the car, thats about it.


94's - 96's look hella crappy. but you wouldn't know that cuz you're nub. :loser: 

:hal:

edit: go dump 14,5 into this

>D nub :fluffy:


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Nismo Junkie said:


> 94's - 96's look hella crappy. but you wouldn't know that cuz you're nub. :loser:
> 
> :hal:


I agree! I still dont care because im gonna sell my 96-96 style front end for some extra $$$ and do a 97-98 (kouki) front end conversion.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Nismo Junkie said:


> 94's - 96's look hella crappy. but you wouldn't know that cuz you're nub. :loser:
> 
> :hal:
> 
> ...


I'm going to buy that year and was going to convert it you smart ass.
Some people don't have that much money like you. Zenki years can look good if you make it look right.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Nismo Junkie said:


> 94's - 96's look hella crappy. but you wouldn't know that cuz you're nub. :loser:
> 
> :hal:
> 
> ...


The rare 94 S14, huh?


----------

